# Sirius sound"cutting" since channel change



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the sound keeps cutting in and out. I noticed it in my car, thought maybee just kept loosing signal, but I noticed I had full signal the whole time. Couldnt figure it out till this morning when I was listening at home through Dish Network it was doing the same all morning on Classic Rewind.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Yes, I have noticed this too, especially on Real Jazz 67.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

Same here. It was really bad last Friday... I just thought it was the weather.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Been doing it the past couple of days on Classic Rewind here in South Texas. Glad to here others are experiencing it and it's not the radio in my truck. Cutting out, then I guess recovering and replaying the last few seconds of what was already played. Sounds pretty bad.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Same here in SE Virginia.

Anyone call our friends at Sirius?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

XM is doing the same. Wonder if it happening at the source.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

It sounds like the problem may be limited to those channels that were actually affected by the channel merger. I tried '60's on 6' (6) this morning and it sounded pretty good. Other channels like Elvis (19) and Willie's Place (56) sounded terrible.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know if there is a relationship between a moved channel and the drops, but the channel I listen to moved on xm and now I am getting drops every hour and worse reception when I get away from Richmond then I did prior to this.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Had the same issue yesterday on XM, almost like a CD skipping. Changed channels didn't have the issue, when I went back later to the channel it seemed OK. Hopefully they resolve the issue(s).


----------



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

It is not happening on all channels, just a few, BPM was REALLY bad on Wednesday, every few minutes it was cutting in and out.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Been discussing this on a Mustang Forum, lot of us have been getting this problem on the Sirius side. I've only noticed it on Lithium, and yesterday I swear I saw the channel number skip to 184 for a split second (normally 34). Haven't noticed it at all on my XM stuff.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Have siriusxm in new malibu and having same drop-outs. Thought something was wrong with my radio. First time user also.


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

I called them yesterday to ask why I might be having this problem. The 1st level of support resent the activation signal then transferred me to someone else. All I got from her was that the recievers are not cd quality and if I want cd quality audio I need to subscribe to internet radio. Not much help there.


----------

